# Favourite Minor to Major/Major to Minor modulations



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

I think especially Minor to Major modulations can be very beautiful, especially when they flow in naturally, almost unexpectedly. The most beautiful, however happens here:
Listen from 4:02 and hear the the way the D minor shifts in a breath into a rising B flat major melody at around 4:10. It is wonderful:


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Seeing as no one has any others, I'll offer some more!
There is a moment in Mozart's 27th Piano Concerto when a nasty minor orchestral chord instantly shifts into beautiful major piano playing! Listen to the minor passage from 6:00 which turns into a tranquil major at 6:13:


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Completely off the top of my head I can only think of the Impromptu No.1 D899. S'lush


----------

